# ´63 Chevrolet Corvette Street Rod



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello everybody,

just got finished with my current project, a 1963 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray. I chose to turn it into a street rod model and went to greater lengths this time and so it ended up being my longest build so far. I spent net time over 40 hours and I loved every minute of it. Because I found new materials I was able to bring in a bit more detail then with my former models.

The paint is a red metallic by Tamiya. To accommodate the fat slicks I needed to enlargen the rear wheel openings. For an agressive look I enhanced the silhouette with a small sharks fin. I replaced the plastic front grill with metal micro-mesh, which I also used for the air vents in the hood.




































The indoor cabin has a velvet flocked floor. The stock seats were unproportionally small, so I cut off the tips of spar seats and made head-rests to top the stock seats. Seating and doors are in a tan leather look. I finally found better parts for „real“ seat-belts and the indoor job was wrapped up with a pair of furry dice.


















The engine bay was tricky, because fitting a detailed V8 into this small Vette was more challenging than into a big Sedan. The intake-pipes are metal tubes and I used a tiny metal woven cable for the fuel lines.

















After chopping the undercarriage of the exhaust-system i´m finally satisfied with its look.









Overall, I am really happy with the result. Would like to have this one in real life!
Best wishes,
Andy from Oldenburg


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's absolutely beautiful. thanks for sharing


----------

